# FM3 registration & timing



## rckrckr (Jan 12, 2010)

I’m wondering how big a problem I have and would appreciate anyone’s advice or related experience. Got my FM3 in Los Angeles last month as I’m moving with household goods to Manzanillo in April (by the way, it was a very easy process at the Consulate here – less than 2 hours start to finish). However, I must now take a short trip to Manzanillo this month. Since my US passport now has the visa affixed in it, I assume immigration will stamp the FM3 booklet on his trip. If so, I know I’m supposed to register the visa in Manzanillo within 30 days. The problem is that I learned it can take up to 2 months to complete that process, during which time I would be without the FM3. 

How can I return to the US this month without it and then return to Mexico in April without it? Is it a major problem if I don't submit it for registration until April, even though it will be stamped this month? Will I just be fined or are there other consequences? Does immigration still issue Permisos de Salida y Regreso for such purposes?


----------



## El Toro Furioso (May 13, 2007)

rckrckr said:


> I’m wondering how big a problem I have and would appreciate anyone’s advice or related experience. Got my FM3 in Los Angeles last month as I’m moving with household goods to Manzanillo in April (by the way, it was a very easy process at the Consulate here – less than 2 hours start to finish). However, I must now take a short trip to Manzanillo this month. Since my US passport now has the visa affixed in it, I assume immigration will stamp the FM3 booklet on his trip. If so, I know I’m supposed to register the visa in Manzanillo within 30 days. The problem is that I learned it can take up to 2 months to complete that process, during which time I would be without the FM3.
> 
> How can I return to the US this month without it and then return to Mexico in April without it? Is it a major problem if I don't submit it for registration until April, even though it will be stamped this month? Will I just be fined or are there other consequences? Does immigration still issue Permisos de Salida y Regreso for such purposes?


The answer is the Tramite letter that you will recieve when you give up your FM3 to INM. The letter explicitly states that your documents are "in transit" within the government process and that you are allowed to leave and reenter Mexico using this letter. You also may end up facing a deadline for your duty-free transit of household goods. Get an expediter for duty-free transhipment if that is the case. Post a message to me if you want a recommendation for a good one. They are cheaper than moving companies and there are no time limits on duty-free importation. There are other potential advantages that can't be mentioned on this over-sensitive forum, since they are bonded cross-border companies. The bond means that nothing is checked by immigration except for very perfunctory looks. You won't have the nightmares that have been reported lately by all the people who did everything "right."


----------

